# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Umbau Gangschaltung GT FURY

## gt-fury

Hallo Zusammen.

Bin recht neu im MT-Fieber

Habe mir neben einem "All Mountain" (Cannondale Claymore 2) durch Zufall und recht günstig ein GT FURY (2013?) zugelegt.

Das Bike ist echt der Wahnsinn wenns ums runter fahren geht. WOW! Aber Uphill geht fast nur schieben ....

Da ich die Berge vor der Tür habe gehe ich nicht in einen Bikepark und muss selber hoch strampeln, deshalb die Frage:

Hat hier schon mal jmd. bei nem vergleichbaren Bike vorne ein 2tes kleineres Kettenblatt mit Schaltung eingebaut???
Geht das?Macht das Sinn??

Ich hab mir die Sache beim Cannondale angechaut und theoretisch könnte das auch irgendwie passen, aber über praktische Erfahrung würde ich mich freuen.

Wäre schade das GT wieder zu verkaufen, aber schieben is halt nich....

Danke und LG Martin.

----------


## prolink88

Servusein Dowhiller ist ein Downhiller. da gehts hast nur bergab am bestenumbau ist vermutlich mögliches gibt umwerfer die mit dem Innenlager mitgeschraubt werden, nur die frage ist ob er überhaupt platz hat am RahmenZughalter wirst am Rahmen eher nicht haben

----------


## noox

Mittleweilen gäbe es genug Bikes, mit denen du super rauftreten kannst und auf 80% der Strecken genauso gut runterfahren, wie mit einem Downhill-Bike. D.h. ein Downhill-Bike umzubauen, dass man es rauftreten kann, ist net wirklich so geschickt. Es geht ja nicht nur um die Gänge. Man sitzt auf einem Downhill-Bike meist viel zu weit hinten. Die Frage ist auch, ob sich eine Sattelstütze ausgeht, mit der du einerseits ein halbwegs vernünftige Sitzposition hast und andererseits genug versenken kannst, dass es bergab passt.

Also eventuell beide Bikes verkaufen und dafür ein Enduro kaufen?

----------

